# Rest Haven Bass Series.....



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Pre-fished today...fishing was a bit slow. Tried the frog and the buzzbait. Going back out tomorrow. Gonna try a bit deeper water. Not much fishing pressure right now. Figured if I wanted to get the upper hand on Nagy...I should start fishing now. Seriously though, I would like to know if there's going to be interest in setting up something this year.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

haha this is the best time to fish I like throwing a frog across the ice and watching them come up and knock theirselves out haha but count me and scumfrog in


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 6, 2009)

id like to fish a few...no partner tho not lookin good....unless i get the ol man out, he was in that pond every other day in the 80s


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i might fish a few schedule permitting


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya im definitley in this series.....once we get some schedule made and rules set down hopefully we can get another 10 team series going.

shfink shfink shfink


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I want in this year...assuming I can get my buddy talked into it.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

I am definitely interested. Please let me know more details of what your thoughts are...

Joe


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I would be interested depending on the schedule...

Thanks


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Mark get ahold of me this wklnd and we can all get together and get a schedule and rules set....


----------



## creekchub1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I too would be interested in fishin on the pond. I no of two teams that would fish. Just need some info on where and when. Let me no if something comes up.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I will give you an overview of what we did last year....Last year we had an average of 8-9 teams per tourney. There were 6 tournaments with two on Sat. night and the other 4 on Sunday. All tournaments were 6hrs. Except for maybe 2 that we voted to go longer. The championship was the last tournament and if you fished or payed for at least 4 tournaments you were allowed to fish the championship. We ended up having a $1000 championship payout $750 to first and $250 for second....100% payout. The $1000 was gained from personal money of my own and 10% from each teams entrance fee per tournament. The rest of the 90% was passed out after each tournament with a ratio of 50% 1st, 30% 2nd, and 20% 3rd ( That is 100% of the money that wasn't used for the championship). Only bass of 15inches or greater where weighed in and all the ponds were allowed. We met 20 to 30 minutes before each tournament(most of the time) and all teams had to be in by the scheduled time. I ran everything last year with the help of a couple at weigh ins. This year Adam and Jarrett are sharing the responsibilities with me. I have contacted all the teams from last year and the response was a good one. With the addition of the guys that have mentioned joining( meaning you guys so far to post on this link) we should have near 12. I would like to keep the amount under 15...and I think 12 is a good amount. There is usually a team or 2 that can't make it each tournament so 14 interested teams would be a good number. We will not put a limit on people yet because when it comes down to it there are always some that don't end up fishing.


----------



## creekchub1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Did you have a big fish pot last year?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

ya we had a big fish pot it was $10 a team (optional)


----------



## creekchub1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wuz wondering, has anyone ever pulled a bass over 6 lbs out of the new pond? I had a couple guys say they pulled a couple 7 lber's there. Not shure how true that is but all the times I've fished there I have never pulled one over 21 inches. I never weighed that fish so I'm not shure what it weighed. I figure probably about 4 or 5lbs.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hard telling how big is the biggest fish in the new pond.....ive personally seen a 6lb caught out of the new pond and have seen multiple fish in the water that looked just as big if not bigger. Perhaps this years series one will be caught that big.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I caught one out of there last year in only 2 fow i dont think it happens very often


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Is the "NEW" pond #8???


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

ya the new pond is 8


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I think it takes a bass 7-8yrs to get to 5+lbs in the north. So my guess is there are very few that actually weigh that much there. I have fished there more than most in the last 4yrs or so and have never caught one over 5.47lbs. I had one on that had to go close to 6 but got stuck in the weeds. I had a 7ft heavy action rod with 40lb test and couldn't get that thing out....spinning real of course( I know I know). But my guess is there are a couple that big and 7lbs perhaps...but actually weighed fish...I doubt many. It's easy to say it was 7lbs...it's way different to actually weigh it and it is 7lbs. And if left alone...I'm guessing one could reach 10lbs there with the environment and the amount of food available and water depths...but way too many people keep their bass there.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

this one went 6lbs. even on tournament scales. taken mid november last year.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

That is a nice fish...and my comment still stands...that thing isn't living to see 10lbs...lol...did you have is mounted? That is a picture in front of your house, ya? That fish looks crazy long and has the eyes of a walleye. And you look like you're half asleep.


----------



## creekchub1 (Jan 31, 2010)

That's a hog! If I ever pull one of them its goin straight too taxidermy man. What you catch it with?


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

nice fish. i dont think he looks half asleep, i think he just got done burnin one.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

that fish was extremely anorexic. sunk in belly


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

The fellas and I are getting together this weekend to make a schedule...hopefully there will be a tourney or 2 in April...


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

sounds good ill probably be fishing with josh this year instead of scum frog millionaire.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

That would work


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm in this year, just let me know what I need to do Mark, I missed out last year.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ya lyle couldnt afford me this year...its cool....maybe i wont need a back alignment again for what he did too me last year haha.....

idontknow316 he will post everything once its all sorted on what needs done and who is all in.....your in for sure though.....hopefully this year is a great year n more 4lb+ fish are brought too the scales!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hey mark, april 25 i'm having the ladue get together. just a reminder not to schedule one that day. and if anyone on here would like to fish a big fish factory that day with us they can. once you get your schedule made i'll try to put something together for a mogadore tournament too.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Was thinking on having the tournaments on Sat. We would be the first to fish the weekend water....Any comments


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

bassmanmark said:


> Was thinking on having the tournaments on Sat. We would be the first to fish the weekend water....Any comments


We probably wouldn't need our boats, we could float on the chunks of ice that will floating around


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

saturdays are fine with me. wouldnt even mind seeing a friday pm tourney as the temps warm and the bass are more active. i guess it dont matter for u mark u throw the frog 24/7/365 anyway even on top of the ice in to ur ice hole.


----------



## creekchub1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Its fine with me, I'm ready too go now!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Me too Creek, me too. Still no open water at Resthaven, and I'm still waiting.....


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

lots of open water at norwalk right now


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

flippin fool said:


> lots of open water at norwalk right now


Thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Is a jon boat cool for the res in Norwalk? I know you have to get a permit or something but was just wondering if a 12 footer would be ok there.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

That size boat would be fine at Norwalk...you need a permit to fish Norwalk..and it is like $5 and you get them at the Dale Einerhoussin Jr. Center. Or however you spell that darn place on Republic St.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok thanks Mark, I'll have to check it out this year.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

How much is the fee per tourney?


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Last year it was $40 per team/boat. And we had a $5 big bass...or something like that.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Im gonna take a wild stab and say that April 10th will be the first tourney....but will let you know for sure when I talk with Adam and Jarrett.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

A month away, I'm ready! Hopefully we have a good turnout.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Mark do you want to meet up with me and Jarrett this weekend to figure things out


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

That would work...Pretty sure we have 12 teams right now...with the people that expressed interest on here. I also contact most from last year and they are in as well.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

alright sounds good 12 teams seems like a good number


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ya 12 teams should be the limit for sure. And also mark hows sunday work for you? we need to get these dates down asap in case we need to make any changes...also an early april tourny would be awesome...


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

just my opinion, but once the dates are set i dont think they should be changed around like last year.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Ya trying to make it easier for each person sucked...so the first schedule will be the last.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

is the first schedule the one i have right now?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

no me mark and adam will be making the schedule this weekend and have it posted with also the rules.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hmmmmm...... i was dropped off a schedule last week for resthaven? guess chad got a bit ahead of himself??????????


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

the schedule i have reads as follows:

april 10 7-1

may 1 6:30-1

may 15 6:30-1

may 22 6:30-1

june 5 6:30-1

june 19 6:30-1

july 10 6-2 championship no fishing july 4-9 


$40 per boat/team
15 inch minimum for bass on all ponds
electric motors only
team=2 people or 1 person
june 12 and 26 6:30-1 backup dates if needed


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

That is a tentative schedule that Chad and I worked out to see what open dates would be available. I'm bring that to the meeting with Adam and Jarrett tomorrow. That is not the REAL schedule...just a sample that Chad and I messed around with. Please don't go by that exact schedule...That is why the back up dates are on there. I will post THE SCHEDULE tomorrow after Jarrett, Adam, and I meet. I will also called everyone that I have a number for tomorrow. If you have any questions or just wanna tell me your in call me at 419-677-5451. AGAIN do NOT use that schedule to work anything around please.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

sounds good. i am planning on fishing a few with tim this year if the schedule permits? i really like 4-10 for the first one


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just an up-to-date....me and mark met today and got the schedule, rules and everything else situated today....he will be posting all the info either tonight or tomorrow....everything will be put under the Tournament thread because of the dispute we had last year with it being a tournament series. Opening date is April 18th. Schedule is set so there is no moving days or changing days this year. If someone cant fish it then tough luck or have your partner fish it. Again everything will be posted by mark and if there is any questions feel free to contact me or mark.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I was really looking forward to doing this again this year but since I'm scheduled to work week ends for the next couple months I won't be able to. Good luck to everyone fishing. I'll be making a trip or 2 up there for sure this summer so maybe I'll some of you some time.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

hey maniac seen u and ur son at bass pro saturday. tried catchin up to u but u guys seemed on a mission for somethin. was hopin to find out in case it was a hot new bass lure u were after or somethin. next time ill have to yell across the store i guess.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

You should have yelled, there was so much going on in there I don't think anyone would have noticed or even paid much attention. No hot lures, just my only chance to get up there to get restocked on some things and get that 3 for 10.00 deal on some mono for the reservoirs.


----------

